# Can't get 3D acceleration in virtual PC



## Clement Saggers (Apr 5, 2008)

I've installed Windows 98 in Virtual PC 2007 so I can play my old games again, it works, but I cant seem to get any Direct 3D, only direct draw, Direct 3D seems unavailable, I noticed it's grayed out in the DXdiag tool. Does this mean I will never be able to use it in virtual PC or is there a way to get it working?


----------



## Aro2220 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, how do you get 3d acceleration to work in Windows 98 under virtual pc? Can it even be done?

Can you do it with VMWare? 

I can't play Majesty on Windows XP / Vista at all and I wanted to play that game again for old times sake. But, when I play it on Virtual PC Windows 98 I get 4 colours. 

Another option is to try and figure out why it's not working on XP

This thread is helpful.

Majesty might work if you use OLD drivers...Like, older than 162. I'm using 169 right now and I thought I was already using old drivers...

So I guess I"ll try that and see if that works...


----------

